# Trek Madone vs Lemond Tete de Course



## vrbexplorer (Jul 5, 2004)

I had a TREK 5200 56cm (2003) until this weekend when I crashed and the frame is not repairable..., RIP   
I loved this bike it was fast, stiff and climbed really well. It was a stock bike except with a shorter stem (80mm) and ksyrium wheels. The fit felt great but if I had my drothers I'd probably got for a little shorter stem or a shorter top tube. The shorter stem might be asking for a too twitchy front end.

I am thinking of a TREK Madone or a Lemond Tete de Course. 
I rode the Lemond and loved the Ti-Carbon feel. Very smooth, little road vibration. Felt very stiff but then this bike runs the new Durace which I hadnt ridden before. The geometry fitted me well. I rode the 55cm Lemond, which has about 0.5cm shorter top tube than the TREK 5200.
The 56cm Madone is being built for a test ride this week!

Has anyone ridden the Tete de Course AND/OR the Madone? 
I'd appreciate any comments, pros or cons or reviews. 

thanks

vrbexplorer


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

vrbexplorer said:


> I had a TREK 5200 56cm (2003) until this weekend when I crashed and the frame is not repairable..., RIP
> I loved this bike it was fast, stiff and climbed really well. It was a stock bike except with a shorter stem (80mm) and ksyrium wheels. The fit felt great but if I had my drothers I'd probably got for a little shorter stem or a shorter top tube. The shorter stem might be asking for a too twitchy front end.
> 
> I am thinking of a TREK Madone or a Lemond Tete de Course.
> ...


Hey there.
I actually own a madone and like you i had a trek 5200 USPS (white with blue and red accents. When i got my 5200 in 2000 i loved it, the new 5900 at the time had just came out too and i test rode them and really honestly couldnt see much of a differnce. I got a madone earlier this year and OH my god its so great. I am 31 years old and have been at cycling since 1985, I even did a review on the madone through this very forum if you want to check it out.

Its a funny story on my madone, When i orderd it it was delayed and delayed, my other choice was a Litespeed ultimate, and to be honest i really didnt like it,If you love how carbon feels this isnt going to feel anything like that, i dont think making the seat stays and fork in carbon with a non carbon frame ios going to help so much but thats my (opinion). 

THe 5200 was my first all carbon bike I loved it it fit me so well, Im glad i waited out the time on the madone though. I dont know how i feel about lemond bikes, I wont bash them because to my knowlege they are perfectly fine bikes and also come from under the same roof as trek does. But to be honest its not that much differnt than say a merkin or a litespeed in the fact its a ti carbon bike, i rode the ultimate and i didnt like it.
But i will say if you like your trek and it makes you happy i was in the same boat as you and the madone was a perfect upgrade its everything the 5200 was and more.

You could wait a while and get the madone SSL if you wanted which is a madone .5900 hybrid but for me personally I dont care so much about having the lightest of the light, I wanted to have what i had and yet better it, I wasnt always a trek fan as you will read in my review, but what can i say, after years of riding i found something that worked, it happend to be a trek so be it, and to be honest it would take something pretty amazing to get me off a trek now especially after never really being satisfide before igot my 5200. If trek changes thier 58 cm or goes soley to sloping geometry then id have to either buy another 58 or rethink, I hope that day never comes, if you have any questions dont hesitate to give me a mail.
Damian


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

I am also a proud owner of a 2002 5200. I wanted a new bike and decided to go the P1 Mountain Storm route. I ordered it the last week in March and was told that it would arrive the last week in June, which it did. I used to think that my 5200 was the best bike ever made. Why? Because it is fast, it climbs very well, it's very smooth, handles extremely well and has a great warranty. What more could I ask for? The Madone 5.9!!! I decided to go with the Bontrager XXX wheels, Chris King headset, Arundel cages, DurAce 7800 stuff, HAC4 w/cadence. I am waiting for my Zero-Gravity calipers and the Arizone seat. Needless to say, this bike does everything that the 5200 does, but only about 200 times better. If you really liked your 5200, then you will go crazy over the Madone. Now, would I change to another bike? Yeah, the Madone SSL............


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*Madone mountain storm, more on my exp*

Hey

yes i totally agree, i went through the exact same thing. I like the mountain storm color alot. I orderd my Madone i think october and got it in febuary...at the time the grey was the only color, if they mountian storm was availible i would most certianly gotten it, I do like the grey but its siumiler to the old 5900 superlight in color, not a bad thing no, but not super interesting. In a way alot of people would consider converts to be some what zelots, i try not to be one of those people who says (oh what i like rocks what you like or could consier sucks) I really dont like those people, i try to be objective, and its not so easy...everyone has thier own riding style, some people are heavier so a light weight bike isnt going to be good for them or stiff because a great factor of the bike is being robust to hold them up in the first place , i could go on and on...I am 31 i have been riding 19 years, ive had moser, colnago de rosa, cannondale, Fondriest even a parmount back in the 80s, When i rode the 5200 the shop let me take it out and he said , (oh well you will not want to return this) Im thinking yeah what ever. At the time i was upset because i had crashed and bent the fondriest, a fine bike for steel it was a Staus like Cofidis had in 98 (julich).

I rode the trek and Ill admit i was a bit of a bike snob I had ridden a trek 2500 and thought it was nothing more than a LOOK KG 171, and ridden a cannondale..a old 3.0 in the 80s (STIFF THAN ANYTHING) and then i had a caad 4 in like 97. I rode the trek and when i pushed down on the pedals the bottom bracket didnt sway, the bike just lunged forward, no matter if i was sprinting up a hill, or on the flats in a 53x13 pushing hard. It was like god i cant belive i really like this, and it was right there all long. Needless today i had great pleasure in going into the shop saying ok i was wrong you were right!

Really, Ive ridden alot of things..im sure some one is going to read this and nit pick it, and thats ok, but in my defence its my (opinion) this is what i reached after years of riding, You really cant go wrong with trek, im sure lemond is nice to but, i didnt find the TI-Carbon feel to be as mind blowing, it more or less felt like steel but with better road dampning. Like i said if you had one and loved it, the madone will only further expand what you thought was possible.

Damian


----------



## vrbexplorer (Jul 5, 2004)

*Madone Ride comfort (new madone Colours!)*

damian

thanks for the great responses (and sweet picture).
you backed up what I was already thinking, but until I ride the Madone I wont know the difference between it and the Lemond and know that sweet feeling you speak of.
and words dont really convey that sweet feeling .....
I'll report back, I am hoping it will be built by this afternoon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One more thing I wanted to ask, I am NOT a hard core racer I am mostly a medium-fast recreational rider. Did a bit of racing last year but not fit enough this year.
I do ride a fair bit , 15-20hrs per week and keep to fairly tight training schedule now after about 6 months off. Would you guys still buy the Madone if you didnt race? (I am assuming you do but maybe not) I dont usually do centuries but maybe one this year just to get base miles in. I am looking specifically for climbing ability, speed and handling in a bike, thats why I liked the 5200. So I guess I want to know how comfortable is this bike for longer rides and is that a trade off for the stiffness??

thanks

Vivien


PS I just saw the new Madone colours on OLN 
the new colours are red, white and blue. Red and blue on the front fork and down tube fading to a white towards the bottom bracket and seat post. Hints of blue/red on chain chain and seat stays. Quite a bit nicer than the grey in my humble opinion.
apprently this will be released later this year. Maybe someone discovered that gray was really boring.....







Damian said:


> Hey
> 
> yes i totally agree, i went through the exact same thing. I like the mountain storm color alot. I orderd my Madone i think october and got it in febuary...at the time the grey was the only color, if they mountian storm was availible i would most certianly gotten it, I do like the grey but its siumiler to the old 5900 superlight in color, not a bad thing no, but not super interesting. In a way alot of people would consider converts to be some what zelots, i try not to be one of those people who says (oh what i like rocks what you like or could consier sucks) I really dont like those people, i try to be objective, and its not so easy...everyone has thier own riding style, some people are heavier so a light weight bike isnt going to be good for them or stiff because a great factor of the bike is being robust to hold them up in the first place , i could go on and on...I am 31 i have been riding 19 years, ive had moser, colnago de rosa, cannondale, Fondriest even a parmount back in the 80s, When i rode the 5200 the shop let me take it out and he said , (oh well you will not want to return this) Im thinking yeah what ever. At the time i was upset because i had crashed and bent the fondriest, a fine bike for steel it was a Staus like Cofidis had in 98 (julich).
> 
> ...


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*thanks vrbexplorer*

Vivien

Thanks for the kind words. Im 31 like i keep saying perhaps i say it because i cant belive im 31 and the first metric centrury i did was when i was 12 in 1985. I no longer race, I have a little 2 year old girl and I work and it takes up alot of time, I do ride a few hundred miles a week but when i moved to ohio and only have about 5 months of out side riding time its hard atleast for me to stay in that sort of shape, i grew up in NC and riding a trainer there was something that accented your riding, here its half opd a year od riding and i just hate riding indoors, but i do miss it quite a bit, infact i cant let it go, so maby thats why i have my madone. I guess alot of people tend to think OH well if your serious you need top of the line equipment. I just love the sport, cycling gave me so much and it wasnt just about racing it was My thing. I bought what i have because I really like it and it made me happy and when it comes to cycling usually there is no limit on it, if i need it and its a legitimate purpose and my bills are paid it is a gift to myself, you wouldnt buy a freind a chep gift and i see cycling kinda like a love.

As for the new color of madones they are on treks web site. I personal;ly like the mountian storm color alot better, and I know lance has this signiture 7000$ madone also but i have never seen him actually ride it, i personally think its hideous. You asked (So I guess I want to know how comfortable is this bike for longer rides and is
that a trade off for the stiffness??) I personally tend to think that would be a question more towards some frame made of a metal of some sort. No one is paying me to speak on treks behalf, and as i said in my privious post i wasnt always a trek fan.

I really really REALLY have alot of faith in the carbon. Its going to be stiff when youi crank down and feel comfy as you go forward. I really think that carbon is an excellant material to built bikes with its almost limitless in what can be done with it. As me and the other guy said, if you liked your 5200 you will adore the madone, its everything the 5200 was and more. here is the tour bikes on thier page for you, I sold my 5200 and you know i wish i hadent i loved the scheme, i got it in 2000 road 55 miles on it this is the bike that sold me on oclv, here is a picture of that!

Let me know of your progress you can mail me at any time. etc etc.
Damian


----------



## vrbexplorer (Jul 5, 2004)

*test ride today*

Damien,

Well I'm 39 and riding since I was 25. I just love riding its a great way to de stress and be outdoors. As for weather, I aprpeciate your circumstances. I am orginally Australian where you can ride out doors pretty much year arond and I now live in Maryland.... so we onyl have about 5-6 months of riding weather too.       
so lots of indoor riding and appreciate it when I can get out and its not 15000% humid.

Well I ride the Madone this afternoon! and then the Lemond again.
I'll send a post as to the diffeence in the bikes

thanks for your comments and keep riding!

Vivien


----------



## vrbexplorer (Jul 5, 2004)

*TREK Madone vs Lemond tete de course Results*

so, I have finally had a chance to ride both bikes side by side same group set
same pedals same conditions.

Lemond: 
Pros: very good at damping road rattle, quite and smooth ride , the geometry works for me quite well certainly feel that you have power over the pedals from the position you are in. Very responsive and quick acceleration for a flat out sprint from a slow rolling start.
I personally found the drops very comfortable for full sprints or simply crusing along.
I deliberatley road over bumps and rough road and this bike sucks it up and doesnt make you feel the bumps. Colour scheme, a personal choice, and the finish is better than the TREK. attention to detail is clearly seen on the lemond. TREK should really think about a bette finish for high end bkes.
Cons: stiff but not that stiff, found some sway in the bottom bracket certainly more than the Madone. This occurred during explosive power starts and powering up hills in a big gear. Front end didnt feel as stable when climbing out of the saddle. 

Madone: 
Pros: Very very stiff, but not uncomfortable. absolutely NO sway on power starts and powering up hills in a big gear. Rock solid. This machine is designed to climb, I cant quite quantitate it but I think it felt like I was climbing easier and faster on a climb, sitting and spining on a 23 cog the lemond felt like a brik in comparison and it wasnt bad.
Didnt ride it long enough to feel what its like to cruise but it felt just like my 5200 just miles better. Front end was very stable when climbing out the saddle.

Cons: not create finish on decals, decals themselves, might not be that comfortable on a long long ride. 60miles +. I dont like the colour scheme.

Bottom line: if you want to ride a century or comfort is a big factor then the Lemond is a bike to consider. Pure climbing, speed and handling the Madone wins hands down.

I am the very happy owner of a Madone  

vivien


----------



## cf5200 (May 3, 2004)

Excellant!!! You did your homework and it paid off. I'm sure that you will enjoy the bike as much as I enjoy mine. Post a picture when you can.


----------



## Damian (Feb 19, 2004)

*Congrats*

Hey

So what did you end up with color wise? The grey? I like to call my grey madone the shark because if its fin on te seat tube and it is shark like in general lol. Again I have to say that mine doesnt have this finish problem that i keep hearing about. I have combed over it and i just cant find anything wrong with it or clear coat. Im glad you were lucky enough to give them both a shot. I love how a 58 fits me i feel well balanced over the bike, And i dont know how i feel about compact geometry so much, Perhaps its that ive ridden forever now to go to something radically differnt would seem odd, I think the Lemond you spoke of is like that?

Glad it worked out for you, IM so exacting about things when i get a bike, having the 5200 was a breathe of freash air so getting the madone wasnt a difficult choice to make. I hope it servers you well and you go out this weekend and just dial it in perfect if you havent all ready and just enjoy it.
Damian


----------

